# Suche Beispielprojekt für Wago 750-881



## regeditor (25 Juni 2022)

Hello,

Any sample projects about Analog Output using 750-554 module for Wago 750-881 controller?


----------



## JSEngineering (27 Juni 2022)

```
MyValue
MyOutput = ------------   * 32767
            MyValue_Max
```


----------



## KLM (27 Juni 2022)

You may also have a look at FuAO from the building library which could be found at the Collection Of Building Libraries. Unfortunately, the homepage does not currently provide any search results.


----------



## regeditor (27 Juni 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 61911
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much thanks!!


----------



## regeditor (27 Juni 2022)

KLM schrieb:


> You may also have a look at FuAO from the building library which could be found at the Collection Of Building Libraries. Unfortunately, the homepage does not currently provide any search results.


Thank you!!!!


----------

